# Marina Pans?



## PARK92 (Apr 21, 2012)

anyone been getting panfish in any marinas yet? i fished saturday for most of the day with minimal success. threw everything in my box at 'em and tried minnows and ended the day with 3 gills and 0 crappies. my buddy caught probably 6-7 small ones with a 1/16 jig and a powerbait minnow. should be heating up soon. i know last year was wacky but we were catching gills in the mud pit marinas this time last year in only a foot or two of water.


----------



## JimG (Apr 6, 2004)

Last night was the first time I was able to kook up with some males in Sandusky Bay Marinas. They were so close to structure you had to take you time and patience to get them to strike a jig. Water where I was fishing was 54.2* and I think some are starting to move in to find a nest , but for around here the steady warmup is what's needed.
They will be here soon I can feel it.
JimG


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Water is still cold. They should be staging soon.


----------



## Jmsteele187 (Dec 22, 2011)

Hey Park,
Did you ever get a kayak? I know you said you were thinking about getting one a few months back.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## PARK92 (Apr 21, 2012)

steely, no i didnt get a kayak. i had a whitewater kayak forever and just sold it because i wasnt comfortable in it. i probably wont get a kayak until i have some extra money, which will probably be never. so for now im shore bound unless i go on another friends boat. really sucks after getting used to having your own boat for 8 years. anyhow ive been bouncing around some marinas with very little success so far, but like flathead said the water is still just a bit cold.


----------



## WalleyeWiz (Jun 18, 2004)

gave up some really nice crappies on Sunday . The bluegills were no where to be found yet . Thinking next week and both should be going good .
Dwayne


----------



## weight forward (Sep 15, 2010)

Fished a Port Clinton marina last Saturday for about 2 hours. This time of year is usally full of crappie. Didn't catch one. My son and I caught a bunch of bluegill. Kept about 12 nice ones. Wasn't a total waste, but sure was expecting a few crappie. Most years they'd be hot right now, maybe even slowing down. I have a feeling they haven't even started yet there.


----------



## PARK92 (Apr 21, 2012)

fished again last night and couldnt get 'em going. caught a few small bass but that was it. used minnows under a bobber and tried jigs, just couldnt locate them. fished from around 6-8:30 in 6-7 fow. a buddy of mine got real nice crappie minnows at the fishermans cave in erie michigan right on summit.


----------



## JimG (Apr 6, 2004)

Fihed one spot this morning at Sandusky Bay Marina from 6 a.m. to 8 a.m..
Water was stained and the wind was out of the southeast at 15 p.m.h.
Was able to catch 10 crappies and had to allow the jig to get close to the bottom and bring it back slow for them to respond.
All caught were males and I believe the males are heading in to buld nest now.
Good fishing,
JimG


----------



## Hardtop (Nov 24, 2004)

I have been trying my marina in west harbor for 3-4 weeks, usually going good by now, but this has been a screwy season. I finally caught a few small "leaders" on thursday around the docks, and then Friday one real nice male12"....but only the one. I think a dock mate's opinion is right on that they will be going real good by the end of this next week. Water iunder my boat was 64 deg. Hardtop


----------



## JimmyZ (May 18, 2004)

Try up against the bank next time park. We got 33 out of there in the a.m. 

Males were really dark, tails a bit chewed from fanning beds. Definitly spawning in there.


----------



## kissmybasstoo (May 5, 2013)

Will be heading out to my hot spot tomorrow, will post a report afterwards.


----------



## BradS (Apr 7, 2004)

It was game on in the Sandusky Bay marinas this weekend. Whacked about 40 Sat and another 30 today.

Brad


----------



## slowrollin (May 20, 2012)

i been down to sandusky marinas a handful of times so far and havent had a lot of success yet,- BradS what u catchin em on and what time of day if ya dont mind me askin?


----------



## BradS (Apr 7, 2004)

Lime Green twister tails are all that I have used for the past 10 years. Afternoon/evening have been better for me.

Brad


----------



## slowrollin (May 20, 2012)

cool thanks BradS, i went out thurs 5/9 evening caught about a dozen, having a little more success each time it seems


----------



## slowrollin (May 20, 2012)

went this morning 6-730 and NOTHIN! think maybe this cold snap gave em lockjaw?


----------



## PARK92 (Apr 21, 2012)

That could be. I didn't catch $#!T yesterday. No bass, no gills, no nothin


----------



## slowrollin (May 20, 2012)

got 3 crappies in sandusky bay marinas tuesday evening between 9 and 10pm, maybe more but had to leave, anybody else havin any luck with em recently?, think they are spawning or spawned already?


----------



## Hardtop (Nov 24, 2004)

Going to give it a try saturday in West harbor.........NE wind isn't a good component... HT


----------



## PARK92 (Apr 21, 2012)

i fished yesterday at the dock and my buddy caught ONE nice gill. the bites we were getting were in almost six fow and i tend to fish a lot shallower than that most times. everything seems slow for me his year. last year we were getting limits of gills by now with a few crappie mixed in. i will say the bass fishing has been borderline outstanding for the past couple weeks. i caught a couple 3 pounders just jiggin the docks vertically with a teardrop and 1in swim tail. the bigguns have been coming on 3.5 in watermelon tubes.


----------



## slowrollin (May 20, 2012)

got 24 crappies yesterday evening-nite, sandusky bay marinas, flippin jigs on top where the minnows were poppin


----------



## PARK92 (Apr 21, 2012)

starting to heat up. hit some docks on saturday morning from 6-9 and had a half five gallon bucket full of gills and crappies. caught a few of the gills on a hook sinker worm rig anbout 1.5ft down in 3 fow and the bigger gills and crappies came on the gulp 1" minnow on same rig. this is my new go-to bait for panfish. also caught a few nice rock bass.


----------



## Jmsteele187 (Dec 22, 2011)

PARK92 said:


> starting to heat up. hit some docks on saturday morning from 6-9 and had a half five gallon bucket full of gills and crappies. caught a few of the gills on a hook sinker worm rig anbout 1.5ft down in 3 fow and the bigger gills and crappies came on the gulp 1" minnow on same rig. this is my new go-to bait for panfish. also caught a few nice rock bass.


I started using those gulp minnows lay year. I think they work just as good, if not better, as the real thing, but they last a lot longer.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## PARK92 (Apr 21, 2012)

oh yea they last longer, and when im done fishing i have a hard time pulling them off my hook to put my rods away. them big gills love em too!!


----------



## Jmsteele187 (Dec 22, 2011)

When your done fishing you can take them off your hook and throw them back in the "gravy" and they'll be good to go on your next outing. I just wish I could find some a little bit bigger than 1". I think the next size up is 2.5 or 3". I'm not sure if those sizes would be good for crappie or not, they seem a little big.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Hardtop (Nov 24, 2004)

Grandson and I fished hard for 4-5 hours saturday in a west harbor marina with only two (2) crappies to show for it....several gills and a couple nice bass but the crappies were a no-show. Hope it was the influx of colder lake water from the stiff east blow, but a local said he thinks the spawn was light and is now over.....?


----------



## PARK92 (Apr 21, 2012)

steeele, i never thought of doing tht but will definitely try it, beingthose things are like five bucks a jar


----------

